# Wife's first deer



## Katona (Oct 18, 2016)

Wendy has been hunting hard for two years now.  She asked permission from our neighbor/family friend who has known her most of her life.  On the morning of Oct 18, 2016 at 7:35am this doe came out giving her a quartering to shot.  She unleashed the CVA muzzle loader and took her first deer.


----------



## rydert (Oct 18, 2016)

congrats to her......


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Oct 18, 2016)

Nice doe. Congrats!


----------



## model88_308 (Oct 18, 2016)

Good Going! She's hooked now!!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 18, 2016)

Congratulations to her!


----------



## mattech (Oct 18, 2016)

Congrats


----------



## GAGE (Oct 18, 2016)

Fantastic!


----------



## YOGIGATOR (Oct 18, 2016)

Great job 
Glad y'all got it done today
Hey hey where did that gal get that cool  hat lol


----------



## DSGB (Oct 19, 2016)

Way to go, Wendy!


----------



## MFOSTER (Oct 19, 2016)

Congrats


----------



## shotgun (Oct 20, 2016)

Awesome.


----------



## wvdawg (Oct 23, 2016)

Nice job - congrats!


----------



## Broken Tine (Nov 25, 2016)

That's awesome!


----------

